# Atomic Janak Bros Size Question



## HogFabrications (Feb 5, 2008)

The bro's are the twin version of the ski. If you do really ski backwards then, great, but if not maybe think about the 'non-bro' version. Reason I say this is that the twins are softer in the tail, and I believe the construction is laid up, so, heavier than the beta construction. For BC I would think lighter. Plus with the stiffer tail you could go a little shorter and still have a fair amount of power. I'm going with the Janak.


----------



## Faucet Butt (May 11, 2008)

*Janak Good*

I picked up a pair of Janaks from a mail order place called telemarkdown. I got an older graphic but the same construction as the current Janak for a pretty good price. I really like em. I weigh around 185 with gear and got the 173s- mounted with Dynafits. It's a light set up, tours great, skis great. I had many 20" plus days in the bc last season and they floated fine and skied variable snow good too. I'd recommend them or the bros- the 183s would be fine for you.


----------

